# What are YOU doing to overcome dp?



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I'll start...

I have done 3 farts today
I fell asleep in the bath
I drove to the grocery store and bought some tampons
And now I'm watching tv in my lovely apartment 

Now YOUR turn


----------



## i.became.so.numb (Jul 24, 2013)

Well today...
I smoked my new e-cigarette all day
I went working for 2 hours
I thought about ways to kill myself
I farted too
I did buy some naloxone to c what it does to my dp
And of course i watched my good friend the television


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice! I really feel that by just 1 month of following this plan we will be forever free of dp!!! Great work I.became.so.numb


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Went downtown with my dad to get out the house

Im trying to be more positive and open-minded


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Jesus Christ u guys r so serious!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

missjess said:


> Jesus Christ u guys r so serious!!


To cure my DP I hopped on one leg for fifteen miles and shouted "I'M IN THE BACKYARD!"


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## Tronick (Dec 11, 2012)

Today:

I went for a run

Went grocery shopping

Had sex

Got a fine in the mail for not voting, which forced me to feel anger 

Went to work


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Im taking an indefinite break of DP

Smoking Hash oil with my E-cig

Get stoned, grab a beer or 10

Take some meds

Relax, feel good.

>Too rich to work.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol I like this post  this forum needs some humour and less seriousness every now and then!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

bill said:


> Not giving DP much thought,
> 
> Logging onto this website, to tell you what I'm doing about my DP/DR,
> 
> ...


Lol well u obviously did login to reply no need to be such a prude


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol It was more aimed at ur 1st post


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I ate some really spicy chips and thought I was on fire...and now I'm kinda glad dp returned


----------



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

had a good shite


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

mindfulnessbl said:


> had a good shite


hahahahahahaa


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

What is this, I don't even?


----------

